# Bovi Sera, what is it?



## Our7Wonders (Dec 11, 2010)

Does anyone use this, or know what it is so I can determine if I should order this?  I'm working on gathering items for my "just in case" supllies.

Hoegger recommends this or Goat Serum Concentrate.  It seems to be what they advise antyime there is ANY signs of a goat being off and also say it should be used on newborn kids to boost the immune system - but I can't seem to find any useful information about ingredients.  Apprently goats are not listed on the label but it's supposedly more cost effective to purchase this instead of the goat serum (goat serum is also an immune system stiumulator?)  

Is this something that anyone here uses?  Or is there something else that's recommended instead?

Thanks,
Debbi


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 11, 2010)

Have no idea.  Sorry.

If mom has colostrum, there really is no reason to give anything else. Unless there is a problem.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought some.  It's still unopened in my emergency kit.  I should probably toss it, since it's been here 5 years, LOL.

I honestly think it's a case of "They told me I "need" it...so I must... right??"

On hindsight I think it'd be something good to have if you were constantly bringing in new animals and / or had a very sick doe kid....but my kids do fine w/out it...if it ain't broke, I ain't fixin' it.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok, thanks.  I think I'll pass on that one for now then.  I don't want to be without a necessity but I don't want to buy a bunch of stuff that'll never get used.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 11, 2010)

We used to go through tons of similar stuff when I worked at an organic (cow) dairy.  It was our first "go to" item when a calf was off since we of course couldn't use antibiotics.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm afraid I did succumb to the "you need it in your kit" info in Hoegger's catalog.

I haven't used it yet.

I have a lot of stuff on hand.  I guess I'd rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.  Plus I live about 15 miles out of town and if a goat is going to have an emergency it's going to be at 5:00 on Saturday afternoon. LOL.

So, if I had it to do over again, I'd probably not get it, just because it's almost 2 years old now, and I'd be afraid to use it now.

DonnaBelle


----------

